# Aggie Air/electric Horn



## elkhartjim (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm looking for a horn, air or electric, that plays a few notes of the "AGGIE WAR HYMN". Any suggestions. and no aggie jokes please.......


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: Aggie Air/electric Horn

Do you mean the Utah State AGGIES.   :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: Aggie Air/electric Horn

Jim, never on this forum say no jokes please.  :laugh: Tex will be on later with a whole book of them!! I'll check with my nephew. He lives in Caldwell. So next time he's in Collage Station I'll see what he can come up with.  You planning a trip to Austin  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: Aggie Air/electric Horn

DL...TEXAS A&M
Shadow...was in Austin 3 weeks ago and had to come back thru College Station just to get my head screwed back on right.
Tex...I'm being proactive...hush.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: Aggie Air/electric Horn

This could get interesting ,, but to reply to u'r request ,, i myself would ck whitney ,, they have some neat stuff ,, ordered a dixie air horn form them years ago...  :approve:  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: Aggie Air/electric Horn

I checked whitney..they have Dixie and would you believe the eyes of Texas.   And no, that's not the state of Texas song its tu's school sing song.  tu is Aggie talk for the university of Texas.

I'm very patiently awaiting Tex and his profound or profane comments.  His probably waiting till my guard is down.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: Aggie Air/electric Horn

What do you call an Aggie after graduation?






     Boss.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: Aggie Air/electric Horn

There was an Aggie that was down on his luck. In order to raise some money he decided to kidnap a kid and hold him for ransom.
     He went to the playground, grabbed a kid, took him behind a tree and told him, "I've kidnapped you."
     The Aggie wrote a note saying "I've kidnapped your kid. Tomorrow morning, put $10,000 in a paper bag and put it beneath the pecan tree next to the slide on the north side of the city playground. Signed, An Aggie."
     The Aggie then pinned the note to the kid's shirt and sent him home to show it to his parents.
     The next morning the Aggie checked, and sure enough a paper bag was sitting beneath that pecan tree. The Aggie opened up the bag and found the $10,000 with a note. The note said, "How could one Aggie do this to another Aggie?"


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: Aggie Air/electric Horn

Did you hear about the aggie that got locked out of his RV?



     He spent two hours trying to get his wife and kids out!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: Aggie Air/electric Horn

Did you know that there are three types of Aggies?




     Those who can count and those who can't.



{Jim, get it?}


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: Aggie Air/electric Horn

OK, I'll stop.  I can do this because I have a brother that graduated from there, and he fits some of these jokes.   



PS. No offense meant, Jim!  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: Aggie Air/electric Horn

well Jim i warned u    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: Aggie Air/electric Horn

Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I got that woman shut up now I'm going to have to deal with TEX.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: Aggie Air/electric Horn

Ok, just one more. I can't resist!

An Aggie student was visiting a Yankee relative in Boston over the holidays. He went to a large party and met a pretty coed. He was attempting to start up a conversation with the tired line "Where do y'all go to school?" 

The coed, of course, was not overly impressed with his grammar or southern drawl but did answer his question. "Yale," she replied. 

The Aggie student took a big, deep breath and shouted, "WHERE DO Y'ALL GO TO SCHOOL?"


----------



## Shadow (Mar 9, 2008)

Re: Aggie Air/electric Horn

Well Ya got what you wanted Jim. Got ole Tex wound up. Well I did talk to my nephew and his wife has a friend who has a friend(  ) she claims has one. They have it on their M/H they use for tailgating. Will get back with you if anything comes out of it.  gig 'em


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 9, 2008)

Re: Aggie Air/electric Horn

Thanks Butch and Shirley.  Tailgating is my need.  Tex can get wound up over the slightest little thing.  He did have one new "joke", the rest were true stories.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 10, 2008)

Re: Aggie Air/electric Horn

How bout one that plays "WAR EAGLE"


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 10, 2008)

Re: Aggie Air/electric Horn

Hey most State A&M University students are AGGIE'S.  Go Utah State Aggie's.  That's why I pulled your chain, elkhartjim .  You Texans have just got to get over it.  There are other states in the Union. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :evil:   I'll laugh (LOL) extra hard so you know I'm just kidding and don't get excited and try to run me off the road if I come by.  I don't drive a red Dodge CTD anymore either.  Everyone was so envious I traded it in on a green one to match their color when they saw me go by. :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 10, 2008)

Re: Aggie Air/electric Horn

Nash...I done been thru that with you....my wife is one and she don't even know what a war eaglet is.


----------



## utmtman (Mar 10, 2008)

Re: Aggie Air/electric Horn

Im with DL go USU Aggies.   Now for my big question, what country is that A&M aggies in???   Oh oh now Im in trouble.  
Did anyone ever tell ya about the aggie farmer who went to Utah and was a talking to a Utah Aggie farmer and he asked the utahn how big his farm was and he said as far as the eye can see.    And the Texas aggie said well back home I can get in my truck and start driving around my farm and I will be lucky if I make it home by dark.  And the Utah aggie said I had a truck like that once.  
Ok said my two cents worth.


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 10, 2008)

Re: Aggie Air/electric Horn

Forget it.  I'm going to get Dixie...its dun got to hot in the kitchen. Unless of course someone of my good friends helps me with the War Hymn.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 10, 2008)

Re: Aggie Air/electric Horn

Well, I'm a goof grend so's I'm gonna shry to hum a few beeerrrss fer ya!

Hmmmm, Hmmm,   Hm, Hm, Hm.
Hmmmm, Hmmm,   Hm, Hm, Hm.
Hmmmm, Hmmm,   Hm, Hm, Hm.

Houth dat?


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: Aggie Air/electric Horn

TERRIBLE, TERRIBLE, TERRIBLE,  you're so off key I can't stand another note.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: Aggie Air/electric Horn

Jim, what did you expect from Tex :laugh:


----------

